# Un Hackintosh fonctionnel et stable ??



## lrateau75 (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
je viens de découvrir le site suivant : www.mac-rebel.com 
qui propose une machine apparemment stable et fonctionnelle;

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà monté une telle configuration ?
La machine est-elle réellement stable et fonctionnelle comme annoncé sur le site;
je souhaiterais men servir pour faire de la retouche photo.

Merci de vos réactions


----------



## drs (29 Juin 2011)

je ne sais pas ce que ca vaut, mais c'est surtout illégal (rapport aux liens torrent).
Il me semble aussi que la license MAC OS interdit une telle utilisation (à vérifier).


----------



## edd72 (30 Juin 2011)

Je pense que ton post était au bon endroit sur un forum de "tipiak", pas sur MacGé (du fait que ce site indique de télécharger SL via torrent, etc...)...


----------



## mytopdvd (14 Juillet 2011)

thanks for share

---

i bring you Supernatural DVD in www.dvdtopshops.com


----------



## Keikoku (16 Septembre 2011)

Je sais que c'est illégal, mais quelqu'un connait un site francophone qui référencerait les hackintosh les plus stables et récents?

merci!


----------



## Raid13 (24 Septembre 2011)

une simple recherche sur le net et tu trouveras ...


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (22 Octobre 2011)

Au niveau processeur, tous les Intel actuels sont compatibles. Au niveau des cartes mères, privilégie Gigabyte, il faut surtout faire attention à la carte graphique. Tu en as certaines comme la 6870 ou 5870 qui sont reconnues nativement sans bidouiller, d'autres qui n'auront aucune accélération graphique prise en charge.
Le Hackintosh est un sport, si tu n'as jamais bidouillé les kexts tu risques d'avoir de grosses difficultés. Ton installation peut ne plus démarrer après la plus insignifiante mise à jour.

La philosophie n'est pas d'utiliser un hackintosh pour une utilisation précise, car ce serait vraiment considéré comme du piratage, mais d'essayer juste pour le challenge de faire tourner OSX sur du matériel non supporté officiellement. C'est pour ça que c'est toléré d'en parler par exemple sur ce forum.
Si ton but est juste de payer moins cher un ordi en piratant la licence, passe ton chemin ou achète un vrai Mac...


----------

